
EOS Node Vulnerability Could Allow Attacker Control All Full Nodes on Chain - Neutrion
http://blogs.360.cn/blog/eos-node-remote-code-execution-vulnerability/
======
coolspot
If they found the vulnerability a week later, it would be a disaster.

